# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Dr. Carlos K. Wesley will be in Los Angeles on Monday May 11, 2015

## Billena

Dr. Carlos K. Wesley will be making his annual visit to Los Angeles on Monday May 11th, 2015 at which time he will be conducting in-person consultations. He will be seeing patients at 515 South Flower Street (36th Floor) (across from Maguire Gardens and the Los Angeles Public Library).  Dr. Wesley specializes in treatments for both men and women.

For this one day in May, Dr. Wesley will be able to answer your specific questions through a careful examination of your hair characteristics as well as a review of your medical history. 

As space is limited, please contact Dr. Wesley's Office Manager, Barbara, at 844-745-6362 to arrange for a 45-minute consultation. Please note, the physician, not a consultant or a salesperson, will be meeting with you and answering your specific questions directly. In addition to discussing the nature of the procedure, Dr. Wesley will determine whether or not you are a candidate and the surgical fee for the size of the session he anticipates you can have. To view images of Dr. Wesley's various patients, please view here.

----------


## Billena

Please be advised that Dr. Wesley’s schedule in Los Angeles on May 11th has been completely filled. If you are interested in a consultation with Dr. Wesley, your name can be put on a waiting list or held for a future regional consult in LA by calling Barbara at 844-745-6362 or 844-PILOFOCUS.  Dr. Wesley's previous surgical patients living in the Los Angeles area can still arrange for a brief post-op follow-up appointment.

----------

